# Festplatte brummt



## xjonas97 (26. Oktober 2014)

Hallo ich habe meine Seagate st2000dm0001 , 2TB jetz schon 1,5 Jahre war immer schon leise aber aufeinmal brummt sie wie eine Biene ....
Sie ist in meinem Define R4 entkoppelt das hilft aber auch nicht weiter ....

habt ihr tipps wie man die besser entkoppeln kann ? :O bin echt ratlos , da das das einzige an meinen PC ist das wirklich laut ist ..


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. Oktober 2014)

Was sagt HD Tune zu der Platte ?
Zeige uns mit Bildern alle Reiter im Programm, wenn du sie ausgeführt hast.


> schon 1,5 Jahre war immer schon leise aber aufeinmal brummt sie wie eine Biene


Hört sich generell schlecht an, ich würde die Daten darauf sichern, wenn darauf wichtige bzw sogar unwiederbringliche Daten sich befinden.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (26. Oktober 2014)

Du kannst die Schreibgeräusche der HDD mit dem Tool CrystalDiskInfo mindern. Einfach mal probieren.

CrystalDiskInfo - Download - CHIP

Festplatte auswählen --> Optionen --> Erweiterte Optionen --> AAM/APM Verwaltung --> Bei AAM Schieberegler Richtung Ruhe bewegen --> Aktivieren --> Ruhe


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (26. Oktober 2014)

Schliesse mich an, lass mal CrystalDisk rüberlaufen.


----------



## xjonas97 (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich lasse grad den Error Scan von HD Tune laufen , aber bei Crystal Disk kann ich bei AAM nichts einstellen , keine ahnung wieso :O


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Oktober 2014)

Weil CrystalDiskINFO ein INFOrmationsprogramm und nichts zum Einstellen ist.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (26. Oktober 2014)

Also ich kann mit CDI Sachen einstellen... bzw. konnte, nur noch SSDs verbaut


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Oktober 2014)

Ja, es gibt erweiterete Funktionen bei CDI die bei manchen Laufwerken sogar funktionieren, die sind aber eigentlich nicht das Ziel des Programmes.


----------



## BiosShock (26. Oktober 2014)

So, wenn eine FP auf einmal anfängt zu brummen hat das nicht mit dem Lesekopf zu tun. 

Das ist mehr die Spindel(bzw. das Lager) die wohl eine ab bekommen hat. Ist in der letzten zeit einmal der PC schlagartig bewegt worden - im laufendem Betrieb? Zum Beispiel beim Saugen? Oder unsanft Abgesetzt worden? Der Schaden kann auch schleichend gewesen sein. Dann lang nur ein keiner Tick von der Seite und schon Brummt es. Aber wie schon geschrieben worden ist, sollte schnell Ersatz her sonst steht Du bald im Dunkeln


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (26. Oktober 2014)

Lager können mit der Zeit kaputt gehen, vor allem wenn das Lager bei der Fertigung schon unwucht hatte.


----------



## RealMadnex (26. Oktober 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6905239 schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagt HD Tune zu der Platte ?


Wenn du HD-Tune zum Auslesen der Smart-Werte vorgeschlagen hast, verbanne bitte dieses Programm aus deinem Repertoire. Dieses Programm wird seit Ewigkeiten schon nicht mehr gepflegt und ist so alt, dass es viele der heutig gebräuchlichen Smart-Attribute nicht mehr kennt. Bei manchen Attributen zeigt es sogar eine Warnung an, wenn der Rohwert noch 0 ist, also nie ein Fehler dort protokolliert wurde (= Bug). Auch als Benchmark und zum Testen der Datenträgeroberfläche ist es nur noch eingeschränkt zu gebrauchen. Mit Festplatten, die größer als 2 TB sind, kommt es gar nicht mehr zurecht. Der Benchmark hat beim Ermitteln der Zugriffszeit bereits Probleme, wenn die Platte größer als 1 TB ist.

Bitte, streiche HD-Tune (die Freeware) von deiner Liste der nützlichen Tools. Das Ding ist nur noch veraltet und verbugt. Komme bitte niemals auf die Idee es auf eine SSD loszulassen.

Das beste freeware Programm zum Auslesen der Smart-Werte bei HDDs und SSDs ist CrystalDiskInfo.



sensit1ve_ schrieb:


> Du kannst die Schreibgeräusche der HDD mit dem Tool CrystalDiskInfo mindern. Einfach mal probieren.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Festplatte auswählen --> Optionen --> Erweiterte Optionen --> AAM/APM Verwaltung --> Bei AAM Schieberegler Richtung Ruhe bewegen --> Aktivieren --> Ruhe


Das funktioniert bei Seagate Festplatten schon seit über zehn Jahren nicht mehr. Die unterstützen aus lizenzrechtlichen Gründen seit Ende der 90er (glaube ich) das AAM-Feature nicht mehr, wie mittlerweile alle anderen Festplattenhersteller leider auch.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Weil CrystalDiskINFO ein INFOrmationsprogramm und nichts zum Einstellen ist.


Da irrst du dich. Mit CDI kann man durchaus das ein oder andere einstellen, wenn das Laufwerk das entsprechende Feature unterstützt.

@xjonas97
Sicher, dass es definitiv die Festplatte ist, die brummt? Das kann auch ein Lüfter sein. Es ist schon recht ungewöhnlich, wenn eine Festplatte plötzlich anfängt zu brummen und das zuvor nicht getan hat.


----------

